# SM Terminators - Heavy Flamer or Assault Cannon?



## Noxnoctis22

I was hoping that some people would be able to give me the Pros & Cons on bringing a Heavy Flamer or an Assault Cannon into my 5-man SM Terminator squad.

I already have a 5-man SM Terminator squad that comes with the AoBR set, 5x Storm Bolters, 4x Power Fists and 1x Power Sword. I plan on purchasing a single terminator model to swap into this squad but I'm not sure of what weapon to give him.

Also what would be your opinions on the CML? What would be the Pros & Cons? In what sort of role should it be used?

Thanks!


----------



## Phrazer

Flamer for me every time, way to many cover saves out there these days for 4 extra shots to make that much difference imo.

Burn 'em up good!!

EDIT: O ye, and the CML has performed VERY well for me in the past, gives the termies a bit of long range punch if they are foot slogging into the fight, i bet not everyone will agree citing the cost, but from my experience anyway its always made its points back easily!!


----------



## Widowmaker666

heavy flamer all the way. The Assault Cannon is way over priced on the squad. heavy flamer is cheap (the price of a guardsmen, i'm trying to avoid using individual points costs to keep GW from getting pissy at Heresy Online) with a terminator squad you want to get stuck in ASAP and the HF will maximize hits precharge


----------



## bishop5

Heavy Flamer is a beast; I usually run one with a CC oriented squad, along with a Chain Fist.

Assault Cannon is good as it allows ranged damage to pretty much anything.

CML is also awesome, two krak/frag shots can do a lot of damage, and will mean that your squad can almost always help out in some way, even if they're miles away from a fight.


----------



## Stella Cadente

Heavy flamer I say, still to many assault cannons around for my liking so you'd be doing something different


----------



## Devinstater

CML all the way. Sometimes if people don't have an answer for Terminators, they just run away from them. This makes that painfull. Plus, always nice to be nailing off enemy transports with the krak missiles then assaulting the contents.


----------



## Noxnoctis22

Well it seems like the popular choice is the Heavy Flamer. I can definitely see the advantage of the CML but obviously I'd give that to a SM Terminator with a Storm Bolter/PF.

My question is that if I give one of my SM Terminators the CML isn't it a heavy weapon and can't be fired if I moved that unit? As of right now this unit would be on foot, so doesn't that limit the effectiveness of the CML?


----------



## Flakey

Noxnoctis22 said:


> My question is that if I give one of my SM Terminators the CML isn't it a heavy weapon and can't be fired if I moved that unit? As of right now this unit would be on foot, so doesn't that limit the effectiveness of the CML?


Terminator armour has relentless universal special rule. Which means they always count as stationary when firing.


----------



## Noxnoctis22

Flakey said:


> Terminator armour has relentless universal special rule. Which means they always count as stationary when firing.


Well now that changes things! In a great way too.


----------



## Katie Drake

Personally I don't rate the heavy flamer on anything but Deathwing Terminator squads. Instead, I'm a big time Cyclone Missile Launcher fan. Two frag or krak missiles while moving is too good to not take.


----------



## Devinstater

To be clear, Relentless means you can move, shoot a heavy weapon, and then assault. (Which applies to all three weapon options.)

I am floored by how many people rate heavy Flamers on a Terminator squad. I find them terrible.


----------



## OpTi

the chaos codex says terminator armour allows moving and shooting with heavy weapons aswell as assault even after rapid firing, i assume in the SM codex it states they have the relentless USR which is the exact same.


----------



## Taggerung

With the Cyclone you can also fire the storm bolter that model is carrying.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan

CML Is prop the best thing i ever did to my terminators. second choice would be HF. assault cannon for dreads


----------



## Someguy

The cyclone is far superior to the assault cannon. It's more effective against almost any target, with the possible exception of armour 14 and 2+ save targets. Most of the time you will do far more damage with the cyclone and storm bolter than you ever would with an assault cannon.

Heavy flamers are very good, but not great on termies. They are better on something fast. Basically, anything that you can burn you can charge, and anything that will die to the flamer will certainly die to the powerfists. Opponents might take flamer casualties off to prevent a charge too. That makes it fairly redundant in many cases, and in fact it reduces your mid-range firepower a bit.

Take a cyclone.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

heavy flamer DEFINITELY

if you really want to destroy your enemy, get a drop pod *with locator beacon* with dreadnought coming on turn one (with a heavy flamer built-in) then a ten-man squad of terminators with 2 heavy flamers*using locator beacon so they don't fail deep strike which can lose you the game*. I KNOW its costy but thats 3 flamers (including dread.) and 8 storm bolters (16 storm bolter shots at 24" AND assualt is EVIL) 

It will kill any unit it shoots at (alos, get 2 chanisfists in case you come across a big vehicle, otherwise they kill EVERYTHING)

Farseer D


----------



## Lash Machine

For versatility and effectiveness the cylone is the hands down winner. If you want terminator to be close and in the face of the enemy then take assault terminators with TH & SS.

Terminators in imperial armies work differently to the deepstriking termincide units of chaos. With regular Terminaotrs they work as a fire support unit or defensively. The Cylcone ticks all these boxes because of the 48 inch range and the damage out put it can do to a majority of targets such as horde and Meq. It's essentially the same as a Landspeeder typhoon but with four ablative wounds all with storm bolters and power fists.

Assault cannons do not cut it anymore with the new rending rules and heavy flamers are just too short ranged to make this unit truly effective. marines have better units at worming units out of cover such as SternGuard and scouts in a Landspeeder storm with a heavy flamer.


----------

